# Smoke N' Steam Oyster Bay NY 5/2/09



## bbq illuminati (Mar 23, 2009)

One day grilling event. Great opportunity for a first time competitor . Grand Prize also includes a Big Green Egg

http://www.oysterbayrailroadmu...rg/comingevents.html


----------

